# Google Adsense sucks...



## Noxx (Apr 3, 2007)

I don't know what happened but I can't login to my account anymore... It says it doesn't exist ! 
That really sucks !


----------



## Noxx (Apr 4, 2007)

They have deleted my account because they think people were doing illegal clicks ! :x I'm pretty sure they do delete account when you are near to reach the payout...


----------



## Jackrabyt (May 10, 2007)

Worry not Noxx....Google Adsense has been a thorn in the paw of a good many people. The idea that you can make any kind of real money is very limited with this program, especially since Google changed the way that people can bid on keywords through the Adsense program. Many of my webmaster friends have told me that they saw their Adsense income drop at least 50% if not more when the rules were changed. And yes, Google is very finicky about the clicks. If they see too many of the same IP address then they will close you out. The same is true if you happen to mention the ads in the forum anywhere. 

I have since done away with all of the Google Adsense on my websites and went with strictly affiliate campaigns. They pay more and have far fewer rules.


----------



## Noxx (May 10, 2007)

Jack, thanks for you reply. Could you explain your affiliate campaigns ? How they work, where you take them ?
Thanks


----------



## Jackrabyt (May 10, 2007)

Affiliate campaigns are rather simple...Basically you are stating that you will sell a product for a company in exchange for a commission.

The trick is to find products that you want to sell....For this forum it would most likely be something along the lines of gold prospecting items, metal detectors, and refining equipment.

Once you are listed as an affiliate you get their advertisement which is embedded with a link and your number. Then when someone uses the ad to make a purchase you receive the commission.

I tell you what, I am going to put together a list of places where you can find these campaigns and suitable merchandise and I will send you a PM with the information.


----------



## Noxx (May 10, 2007)

Alright, I understand.
Thanks a lot !


----------



## Anonymous (May 12, 2007)

Ok, Im new here. very new first post and don't understand what you guy are talking about most of the time, but this I can help with. Google scewed me and delete my account before reaching payout to. here is what you do to get your account back.

1. If they do not have your ssn you are safe. fist wait a week or 2 and start a different site aka hubs cause they are free. Reregister for a new adsense account. Use a different email address and a different address ( you can change this when it nearing time to get you check). You should be good to go. 

2. If they have your ssn then use their crap appeal from. make sure to include that you did not click your own ads. Also true or not tell then that you checked your adsense from you college and or university and their are many people using that connection. (public library may work). also include that you have no control over what people do at this public place that you us for you internet connection. 


Ok, here is the deal if you have an account with Google you should not click any of their ads on other sites. meaning if you have an adsense account you clicking on other peoples ads can = invalid clicks and get our account banned simply because thy are trying to defeat click exchanges .


anymore questions I would be glad to help.


----------



## Anonymous (May 12, 2007)

just as a side note I checked my email today and got accepted to ypn. So scew google. YPN pays 40-50% more try getting in with them


----------



## Noxx (May 12, 2007)

Thanks ! But what is YPN ?


----------



## Noxx (May 12, 2007)

Ok ! Yahoo Publisher Network.
I'll try. Hope me the best


----------



## Noxx (May 12, 2007)

Damn, I think I need to be a US resident with a valid tax ID... That's not the case lol. I hope they'll let me in.


----------



## Anonymous (May 13, 2007)

o I'm sorry I didn't know you were from Canada. YPN launches internationally on June 7th but it is still in beta,but don't hesitate to get your adsense account back or make a new one.


----------



## Noxx (May 13, 2007)

But why would I create another Adsense account ? They'll delete it as soon as I reach the payout...


----------



## Noxx (May 24, 2007)

xd1 said:


> YPN launches internationally on June 7th but it is still in beta...



Well, where did you read that ? I don't think YPN will ever go World Wide...


----------

